# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Półtora centymetrowy siusiak u 9-cio latka - czy to normalne????

## wiola28

Witam . Mój syn ma 9 lat i martwi mnie długość jego penisa, bo ma zaledwie 1,5 cm prawie go nie widać i syn płacze że ciężko mu jest sobie trzymać przy sikaniu. Czy wszystko jest z nim ok, czy są jakieś normy w których powinien się mieścić?? Czytałam że taki mały penis może być przyczyną braku jakiegoś hormonu, czy to prawda? Co z tym zrobić?

----------


## Krzysztof

Rozmiar penisa jest cechą indywidualną i również u dzieci może być różny i niekoniecznie świadczy to o patologii. Jeśli jednak prącie u 9-latka ma 1,5 centymetra, powinno to skłonić do badań hormonalnych, może to świadczyć o róznych zaburzeniach (niedoczynność przysadki, także choroby genetyczne). W pierwszej kolejności proszę zgłosić objawy lekarzowi rodzinnemu lub pediatrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

Może to być także mikropenis, jest to wada wrodzona.

----------


## polaris

ma przejebane ;-(

----------


## mama 2 latka

moj synek ma 2 latka i jego penis tez jest bardzo maly ma zaledwie 1,5 cm przy zwodzie a przy spoczynku tylko wida kawalek skory . bylam  u lekarza kazali mi czekac do 5 roku zycia ale on juz teraz ma z nim problem poniewaz ciezko mu robic siusiu . prosze o pomoc !

----------

